# Just a few backyard things...



## web eviction (Aug 21, 2012)

These are all phone pics so sorry for the bad quality

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gilberator (Aug 21, 2012)

That moth is beautiful!!!!! WOW!!!


----------



## donniedark0 (Aug 21, 2012)

wow you have some awesome things in your backyard


----------



## web eviction (Aug 21, 2012)

Glow bug











---------- Post added 08-21-2012 at 11:27 AM ----------

















And ya my hands are dirty lol found an old rotting stump so I had to look inside


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. You have some lovely critters in your yard and the beetle is so cute.

 Even though the leafhopper is blurry, I still remember getting lots of those around here. They were all over our huge rose bush but my parents cut it down. I still haven't figured out a way to keep sap-drinking insects alive in captivity..


----------



## web eviction (Aug 21, 2012)

ZergFront said:


> Thanks for sharing. You have some lovely critters in your yard and the beetle is so cute.
> 
> Even though the leafhopper is blurry, I still remember getting lots of those around here. They were all over our huge rose bush but my parents cut it down. I still haven't figured out a way to keep sap-drinking insects alive in captivity..



Ya that leaf hopper is on a rose bush and he is only one of hundreds lol and the ten stripe beetles are awesome we don't see a lot of them but they should be showing up again here soon! The males look much cooler!


----------



## web eviction (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Biollantefan54 (Aug 24, 2012)

That scorpion wasnt in your backyard was it? Where did you find all of those?


----------



## web eviction (Aug 24, 2012)

Biollantefan54 said:


> That scorpion wasnt in your backyard was it? Where did you find all of those?


Not my yard no but it came from about a mile down the road for my house if I look hard enough I find them in my yard too...


----------



## oldmanofthesea (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Your critters are awesome. It's amazing what we can find near home if we just take the time. Ron


----------



## web eviction (Aug 28, 2012)

This guy flew right up and landed on me while I was out having a cig 




















Got a few pics and set him on my light post where I noticed a lady for him 

---------- Post added 08-27-2012 at 10:05 PM ----------




oldmanofthesea said:


> Thank you for sharing. Your critters are awesome. It's amazing what we can find near home if we just take the time. Ron


Thanks I know it's amazing what is here that no one knows about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 28, 2012)

I forget that OR has a few surprises.  Do you know what the larvae are?  I recall seeing them recently but can't for life of me remember what they are.


----------



## web eviction (Aug 28, 2012)

?? Not sure but I do believe the larvae resemble a D. granti larvae a lot just smaller you find them near the root systems of plants fruit trees and sage most the time...

---------- Post added 08-28-2012 at 04:01 PM ----------

There called a ten lined June beetles (Polyphylla*decemlineata) google provides a lot of info on them actually
Check here there's a pic of the grub. 
http://entomology.wsu.edu/outreach/bug-info/ten-lined-june-beetle/


----------



## web eviction (Aug 30, 2012)

Took a walk to my mail box which is a half mile from my house (such a pain) but seen a couple cool things to take a pic of  just wish the cicadas would let me get closer


----------



## web eviction (Aug 31, 2012)

Group of young millipedes I found while spider hunting..










And a dead beetle I found...






---------- Post added 08-31-2012 at 04:54 PM ----------

I only see 2 or 3 of these a year...


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 31, 2012)

Im pretty sure that the glowbug is a dermestid beetle larvae. Dont quote me though lol.


----------



## web eviction (Aug 31, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Im pretty sure that the glowbug is a dermestid beetle larvae. Dont quote me though lol.


Haha maybe, they have a really cool neon blue glow to them only find a few usually in November...


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thats cool. I do believe i have seen similar ones around here. I found a crazy looking insect a while back, but havent gotten a ID yet.


----------



## web eviction (Aug 31, 2012)

Interesting do you have a picture of it?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 31, 2012)

Haha actually i dug up the thread and realized it had been ID'd, but i forgot lol. It was also a dermestid larvae. Here is the link....http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?234428-Beetle-ID


web eviction said:


> Interesting do you have a picture of it?


----------



## web eviction (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh nice lol thanks for diggin it up


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 1, 2012)

No problem man.


----------



## Papoose (Sep 3, 2012)

What is that white worm thing?


----------



## web eviction (Sep 3, 2012)

Beetle larvae of some kind found them while splitting fire wood...


----------



## web eviction (Sep 19, 2012)

This guy flew in on my deck the other night...















And this guy wasn't in my back yard but close enough lol


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 19, 2012)

Pretty nice sized crawdad. I used to catch em like that.


----------



## web eviction (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha that's a little one!

---------- Post added 09-19-2012 at 12:30 PM ----------

Where we were at you could pick them up on the shore line by the hundreds at around 4am lol


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thats cool lol. When i was a kid, we used to spear em. We would take long sticks, carve spears. Then we would wade into the creek, slowly flip over rocks, and let the water settle, then the crawdads would stay still, then spear em.


----------



## web eviction (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice! My grandparents would take us out give us goggles and tell us to come back only after we had filled a five gallon bucket half full lol me and my little brother would go down and come up with handfulls.... But man after your hands soften up in the water ther really start to draw blood when the pinch you lol


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha thats pretty cool. I dont like the taste of them anymore. That and froglegs, i bought a 25 poound box, and almost all went to waste. Might have been the way i cooked em though.


----------



## web eviction (Sep 19, 2012)

Lol never had frog legs still like the crawdads there just to much work sometimes...


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah thats why i quit keeping bluegill and alot of other fish, just too much work involved. One thing i have heard is really good, and i wanna try soon, is muskrat.


----------



## web eviction (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha my grandfather was just telling me yesterday how he had eaten muskrat and said it wasn't to bad dunno how into it I would be though lol

---------- Post added 09-19-2012 at 01:19 PM ----------

I hear you on the pan fish being to much work though lol blue gill, crappie, yellow perch and green sunfish there all a pain but taste sooo good lol oh and catfish they are a lot of work too!! I caught so many bullheads in the last three days my hands are just shredded lol well worth it though...


----------



## arachnofab (Sep 19, 2012)

The little metallic blue guy is something I've never seen before - very nice. You must have a lovely backyard in order to home such a diverse group of creatures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ozzytoys (Sep 19, 2012)

so cool!  i think i'll have to grab a couple native bugs before i move back home.  i want a black widow and a hobo spider.  black widows, haven't seen any in 3 years. my cat eats hobo spiders she find in my house all the time.


----------



## web eviction (Sep 19, 2012)

Ya I love living in the country I have so many other good pictures that I can't upload because I don't have a computer and my iPhone doesn't take the best pictures...

The little blue wasps or what ever are great one of my favorites!

We used to see black widows around my house a lot in the past but I haven't seen one in years I'm always looking, wonder where they went?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 19, 2012)

I love green sunfish. Probably the most. Love to catch them too. I just use a hook straight on the line with a worm, no other weight, and then i flip it between rocks. Those little guys put up a heck of a fight for their size. I cut up enough catfish, that i started doing it a way that i havent seen anyone else do, and its alot faster, and easier. But i dont care much for the taste of them anymore. 





web eviction said:


> Haha my grandfather was just telling me yesterday how he had eaten muskrat and said it wasn't to bad dunno how into it I would be though lol
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-19-2012 at 01:19 PM ----------
> 
> I hear you on the pan fish being to much work though lol blue gill, crappie, yellow perch and green sunfish there all a pain but taste sooo good lol oh and catfish they are a lot of work too!! I caught so many bullheads in the last three days my hands are just shredded lol well worth it though...


----------



## web eviction (Sep 19, 2012)

Ya I catch them the same way  and they do put up a lot of fight for such a small fish lol


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah they do. I like catching them that way because there is no extra weight on the line, and you get to feel their full fighting.


----------



## web eviction (Sep 30, 2012)

Bad pic but cool spider ! Awesome markings on the abdomen reminds me of a cambridei or irminia..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 30, 2012)

Find a muskrat recipe yet?  LOL

I think the creature above is Callobius pictus...another neat Norwester.


----------



## web eviction (Sep 30, 2012)

The termite colony...











---------- Post added 09-30-2012 at 08:30 PM ----------

Haha no muskrats for me...


----------



## web eviction (Oct 1, 2012)

Winter must be coming....


----------



## Arachno Dano (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow, this is absolutely amazing! I've lived in Oregon my whole life and I haven't seen most of these insects until now. Did you really find all of these in the Springfield area?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Oct 2, 2012)

Lol I actually find them in fallcreek I don't actually live in Springfield about 7 miles away from it


----------



## web eviction (Oct 2, 2012)

Day of the mantis! Lol I always keep an eye out for mantids and havnt seen one all summer the yesterday as I went out for my morning cig I notice one flying across the yard  all excited I went out to try and get a better look and noticed six more flying around suddenly I felt like I was 8 yrs old again lol but I think they were on to me and chose the tops of the oak trees for landing  so I headed back to the porch all depressed I couldn't catch a bug lol and find this girl just chillin in my chair  she let me snap a couple pics and earned herself a nice fat cricket which she very much enjoyed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anonymity82 (Oct 2, 2012)

That's beautiful! Did you release it?  

Chinese Mantis? I absolutely adore them. Such an interesting, awesome looking predator. Some of those other species of mantises are sick! Ghost mantis! Insane!


----------



## web eviction (Oct 2, 2012)

Haha ya I let her go but she is still hangin out on my deck in a plant 

---------- Post added 10-02-2012 at 08:13 PM ----------

I want a spiny flower mantis there so pretty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 3, 2012)

That's not a Chinese mantis.  That's a European mantis.  The white spots on the insides of the first set of legs give it away.


----------



## RobynTRR (Oct 3, 2012)

Gorgeous : )


----------



## Arachno Dano (Oct 3, 2012)

Right on! I'm going insect/spider hunting this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## web eviction (Oct 3, 2012)

Haha nice! Just remember this aren't things I see every day lol a lot of them are hard to find!


----------



## Travis K (Oct 4, 2012)

September is usually the best month for them in North Eastern WA.  I typically find them on dry grassy hills.  They seem to be pretty dense in that setting.  Being as we just had our first frost I think most have laid their oothecae by now.  You are not as far north so you might have another 4-6 weeks in which you can find mature adults.  A really easy way to raise mantises is just to find an oothecae and hatch it out.  I have done this before, but do note keeping them indoors will mean you have little babies during the cold weather so be ready for them.


----------



## web eviction (Oct 4, 2012)

Ya I've been tryin to find oothecae but can't  been looking everywhere!


----------



## Travis K (Oct 4, 2012)

web eviction said:


> Ya I've been tryin to find oothecae but can't  been looking everywhere!


I have found them to be fairly common attached to rocks or on the underside of wooden fences in areas with grassy fields.


----------



## web eviction (Oct 16, 2012)

Been finding these big ol plump girls everywhere the last couple days lol
Just don't tell my daughter I used her pretty princess cup to catch it! Lol


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Oct 19, 2012)

One of the best Oregon threads EVER! I'm going to have to send you a PM. A couple of us will be passing through your area next weekend.


----------



## web eviction (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks Peter! Gotta love these Oregon critters! And a road trip sounds great..


----------



## VictorHernandez (Oct 21, 2012)

You found a scorpion here in springfield?! I have been blacklighting down by a logging road, and cant seem to find any... Where do you refommend me looking?

---------- Post added 10-21-2012 at 01:44 PM ----------

I used to find mantid ootecae all the time in my backyard. And I also have found those large female spiders. Kept them for a little while, then released them.


----------



## web eviction (Oct 21, 2012)

Ya I don't actually live in spfd little farther out of town... I sent you a pm


----------



## jreidsma (Oct 21, 2012)

Great pics!

I may need to have a trip to your area sometime in my future   

I have been wanting some ten lined beetles and larger millipedes for a while now, let me know if you are interested in sending some my way


----------



## web eviction (Oct 22, 2012)

Getting rained out of her penthouse


----------



## web eviction (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## BugEric (Oct 26, 2012)

I grew up in Portland, Oregon, so I recognize most of these insects, arachnids, etc, but there are so many posted in this one thread that I'll have difficulty telling you which ones are which....

The "glow bug" is the larva, or larviform female, of a firefly, <i>Pterotus obscuripennis</i>.  Neat find!  The giant brown beetle is the Ponderous Borer, <i>Trichocnemis spiculatus</i> (until recently it was <i>Ergates spiculatus</i>).  The striped beetle with the ear-like antennae is a male Ten-lined June Beetle, <i>Polyphylla decimlineata</i>.  The grubs feed on roots of grasses, mostly.  The round, shiny brown beetle with the orange "fur" is a real treat:  a male "Rain Beetle," <i>Pleocoma dubitabilis</i>.  Females are flightless and do not leave their burrows.  Males fly in pre-dawn rains in the autumn to find them.  The metallic blue-green insect is a cuckoo wasp, family Chrysididae.  They are stingless parasites of other solitary wasps.  The green cricket-like thing is a female Drumming Katydid, <i>Meconema thalassinum</i>, a European species introduced to North America and now common in northern states.  The slinky centipede is a soil centipede, order Geophilomorpha.  The mantis is a European Mantis, <i>Mantis religiosa</i>, likewise introduced from Europe, largely through the sale of egg cases in the nursery trade.  Hope this information helps.

Eric R. Eaton
author, <i>Kaufman Field Guide to Insects of North America</i>
http://bugeric.blogspot.com
http://www.flickr.com/photos/7519633@N08

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## web eviction (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for ur input man!

---------- Post added 10-30-2012 at 07:50 PM ----------

Not in the back yard but still in Oregon...









































---------- Post added 10-30-2012 at 10:20 PM ----------

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Oct 31, 2012)

And Mister ZonBonZovi collecting a few isopods...


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow, that guy in the hat is kinda hot for a man.  Thanks for tossing some pics up, Chris.  I do love these guerrilla style, 'informal survey' trips to new areas.  I'm working on IDs for some of the stuff still but will post a a companion thread at some point.

Hey look!  It's Eric Eaton!  Some of us never leave home without the Kaufman guide...it is still the best generalist guide for insects in NA:worship:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Nov 1, 2012)

Sounds good lol as your pics will be far better then mine  
I do wish I had taken a lot more pictures though! 

Decided to go have a look around today and all I could find we're alligator lizards and one lonesome tiny millipede I've never seen before I'll try to get a picture of it...


----------



## web eviction (Nov 4, 2012)

Hooded harvestman???


----------



## web eviction (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## shebeen (Nov 6, 2012)

A gravid European Garden Spider, aka. Golden Orbweaver, aka. Cross Spider.  One of my favorites.


----------



## web eviction (Nov 20, 2012)

These guys are very small so these pics are a bit shady...


----------



## web eviction (Nov 29, 2012)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 29, 2012)

Dude that webbing everywhere is freakin awesome!


----------



## web eviction (Nov 29, 2012)

Haha it was! Every bush tree everything was covered and that morning mist and the sun shining through it was a wow moment for sure lol just wish I had taken more pics...


----------



## web eviction (Mar 26, 2013)

Found these guys in a five gallon bucket of rain water 















So happy all the bugs are coming back out!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## beetleman (Mar 26, 2013)

ooh!! nice nice, they look like dytiscus sp. awesome find,wouldn't mind having some of those


----------



## web eviction (Mar 26, 2013)

Well fill a bucket with water, set it out side and wait


----------



## beetleman (Mar 26, 2013)

i'm in fla. we don't have big dytiscus down here  just cybisters which are alittle smaller. if ya ever want to sell some..............you can pm me,i'm very interested in the big beasties


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey, nice to see you're coming out of hibernation. Miss your photos. More beetles! Those are huge for Oregon! Might do another S. Oregon trip this summer if you're up for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Mar 27, 2013)

For sure! Count me in Peter


----------



## antinous (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice photos! I honestly don't think I have a diverse species of insects like you do in my surrounding area, but this is just making me want to go outside sometimes and see what I could find! Haha.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Apr 1, 2013)

We have wolf spiders, small centipedes, slugs, millipedes, isopods, isopod eating spiders, and the occasional orb weavers and mantids.


----------



## web eviction (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's a little bit of Newport Oregon 































---------- Post added 04-01-2013 at 11:41 PM ----------

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Apr 2, 2013)

Woah, that's really cool! Wish I had something like that near my house haha. Love the little crab!


----------



## beetleman (Apr 2, 2013)

wow! very nice........awesome pics,man i love the coldwater sp. all of them.


----------



## web eviction (Apr 2, 2013)

Haha thanks guys, Newport is about two hours away from where I live but it's a nice trip 
There were so many other cool little crabs and things but I just got to caught up in fishing to take more pics


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah, Chris!  That's a big kelpie.  Love the ventral markings.  Any idea what the crab is with the "whiskers"?  You have big yarbs playing with sculpin(?) I've been tagged by the spines on those up here.  The sting itself isn't so bad but the after effects kinda suck.  I know the spot with the massive hole but the name escapes me...

Pretty rockfish(?)


----------



## web eviction (Apr 2, 2013)

Haha you know me John I gotta pick up everything! Lol I'm unsure on the small crab, the rockfish are known as greenling or sea trout and kelp a better name escapes me at the moment but that little guy isn't a sculpin I don't think he had no spines at all and was able to suction down to a dry rock so well I was forced to leave him out of water  had I known I wouldn't have set him down.... I found around six other small crabs that I haven't seen much, all of them were found at the bottom of a cliff on the face of the ocean in very low tide... 
We seen hundreds of Isopods ranging from 1/4 inch to 2 inches as well as many monkey faced eels. All in all it was a good day we caught our limit of rockfish as well as lingcod and the black bass were in thick lol!
If you ever want to you should come down and take a trip to Newport with me...

---------- Post added 04-02-2013 at 10:56 AM ----------

That massive hole is by otter rock...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp (Apr 2, 2013)

When I was in California, we visited somewhere around LA for a while, and found a cliff that had crabs very similar to the ones you posted, and the contions the same also. The only difference was the crabs had no antennae at that length.


----------



## web eviction (Apr 2, 2013)

I also found what I can only assume is a type of hermit crab with a large squishy abdomen which curled under its body very neat! And a bunch of tiny blue crabs also


----------



## web eviction (Apr 4, 2013)

Few night time critters, I got board...




















Ugh should never have updated photo bucket!!!


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah, things have been hopping up here in Oregon on the bug front, lately. Unseasonably warm days and nights! Last night I collected four Omus audouini tiger beetles. I'd never found the species before. I went out again tonight but didn't have my bright headlamp with me (I shipped it down with other supplies to meet me in Arizona on Friday. Flying down or I might have picked you up!). The flashlight I had was too dim to facilitate a good hunt. I'll be going back out to a different location in an hour or so to see what's crawling about.


----------



## web eviction (Apr 4, 2013)

Haha ya I hear ya man! Arizona would be nice!


----------



## web eviction (Apr 11, 2013)

This little girl freed herself from her vile and lived on the T shelf happily excepting crickets from the tongs for a whole week! Lol didn't seem to wanna leave when placed out side... She kept jumping on my phone and hands every time I got close...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## web eviction (Apr 18, 2013)

Found this one tonight... Any one have an idea of what sp. it could be?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks like Callobius, maybe severus and could use a meal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Apr 18, 2013)

Haha thanks John! Ya it earned its self a nice fat cricket for posing so patiently which it happily excepted


----------



## web eviction (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## web eviction (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## web eviction (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Entomancer (Apr 20, 2013)

zonbonzovi said:


> Looks like Callobius, maybe severus and could use a meal.


I owe you one.

I have two of those spiders; huge for Oregon, and they make cool webs. I've trying to ID them off and on and I can never find anything that looks right.

Thanks again for the ID.


----------



## web eviction (Apr 23, 2013)

Little more newport OR...
















---------- Post added 04-23-2013 at 12:26 PM ----------

This guy was huge.....






---------- Post added 04-23-2013 at 01:12 PM ----------

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 23, 2013)

Do you see those millipedes often?


----------



## web eviction (Apr 23, 2013)

I've seen around ten this year so far... I'm sure I could find many more if I tried


----------



## ShredderEmp (Apr 23, 2013)

That last picture is some sort of crab spider, right?


----------



## web eviction (Apr 24, 2013)

Ya it's missing a couple legs.....


----------



## beetleman (Apr 24, 2013)

wow! awesome stuff as always man that banana slug was a biggie.


----------



## web eviction (Apr 24, 2013)

Haha thanks! Ya I tried to get him all stretched out but he sucked up before I could get my phone out...


----------



## web eviction (Apr 27, 2013)

He's purdy


----------



## web eviction (May 4, 2013)

Antrodiaetus sp.










And this one I took just to see if my phone could do it


----------



## web eviction (May 4, 2013)




----------



## web eviction (May 4, 2013)

Pseudoscorpion (excuse my spelling if its off lol!)





Right as I snapped this pic the tub flipped and this guy now lives in my stove 





And another resident of the snowball tree...


----------



## web eviction (May 7, 2013)

First time seeing this one...


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 7, 2013)

Nice Chalcophora in that bottom pic, not sure of the species...

Love the Omus in the previous post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## beetleman (May 7, 2013)

yeah, grrreat pics! love the omus aswell(hope he makes it out of your stove)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ferrester (May 7, 2013)

wow your omus looks different than mine....  different specie?


----------



## web eviction (May 8, 2013)

Ya the omus was an exciting find! The things are lightning fast lol there were two together when I found the I tried to catch both but was unsuccessful  the one I did get was female as it was on the receiving end of what was going on under the board lol! So frustrating to loose it, I've been looking every where for a few more....


----------



## web eviction (May 9, 2013)




----------



## beetleman (May 9, 2013)

hee hee  i love these little "gorillas" mini king kongs they are


----------



## web eviction (May 9, 2013)

They are awesome  the real big ones keep evading me lol all just leap backwards and fall deep into the brush....


----------



## web eviction (May 10, 2013)

Went for a little walk lol probably 100 yards not far spotted a couple things...










This one was in the house...





This pics blurry but I like it 





And some more millipedes..


----------



## beetleman (May 10, 2013)

wow, you definitly have an array of great critters where you are,ofcourse the banana slugs always fascinate me "big loogies of delight"


----------



## web eviction (May 11, 2013)

Haha ya Oregon holds a few gems  I need to take the time to get more pics there's so much I don't think of taking pics of till its to late lol !


----------



## BaddestRuffest (May 11, 2013)

So envious, here in the UK we get nowhere near the awesome variety of critters you get in the states.


----------



## web eviction (May 11, 2013)




----------



## beetleman (May 11, 2013)

mmmmm........that 1 looka yummy  awesome snail.


----------



## web eviction (May 11, 2013)

Ugh... This is blurry but I had to be quick.
Omus sp.


----------



## beetleman (May 11, 2013)

nice!very nice....predatory beetles.............my favorite,awesome shot of them,aliitle blurry? nahhh


----------



## web eviction (May 11, 2013)

Haha ya they have become my target lately I found 3 today all have become members in my micro habitat lol there so fast!


----------



## ferrester (May 12, 2013)

webeviction...   how do you catch those tiger beetles?   i spent 3 hours yesterday turning over rocks, logs to catch few....   what method do you use?


----------



## web eviction (May 12, 2013)

Same as you man just keep flipping eventually u will spot one  lol most of the time they are running threw the grass before I can finish turning the rock/log/old tv over lol usually just catch a glimps of black streaking away...

---------- Post added 05-12-2013 at 01:44 PM ----------

You could probably set up some pitfalls with 32oz deli cups and catch some


----------



## web eviction (May 12, 2013)

Can't believe this guy held still for me lol


----------



## omgitznicki (May 15, 2013)

*Found this today and thought of this thread...*

i was looking for ants under rocks....almost had a heart attack


----------



## SandDeku (May 16, 2013)

ferrester said:


> webeviction...   how do you catch those tiger beetles?   i spent 3 hours yesterday turning over rocks, logs to catch few....   what method do you use?


try months finding no ants. ; n; I do however find a lot of diff. butterflies, beetles, arachnids(thank god never a black widow I'd kill it on the spot-- terrified of them, centipedes, millipedes, slugs out of the wazzoo, snails rarely, crickets, grasshoppers, once I found a mantis, water beetles, no waterbugs yet(toebiters).

At least five different species of ants in my yard, citronella, black odour house ants, a new colony of pavement ants, and something else which I have yet to I.D.


----------



## web eviction (May 16, 2013)

Nice widow! I'd have snatched it up love them lol

As for ants I can always find an over abundance all over my property and many different kinds at that


----------



## SandDeku (May 16, 2013)

web eviction said:


> Nice widow! I'd have snatched it up love them lol
> 
> As for ants I can always find an over abundance all over my property and many different kinds at that


ugh I can find them but never the queens. :c


----------



## web eviction (May 17, 2013)

Unknown spider..





And couple other neat finds...


----------



## SandDeku (May 17, 2013)

web eviction said:


> Unknown spider..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I never see lizards in nj


----------



## web eviction (May 17, 2013)

That sucks


----------



## Msh (May 17, 2013)

What kind of lizard is that bigger one, some skink species I'd guess. I never find any lizards around where I live either.


----------



## beetleman (May 17, 2013)

oooh! nice alligator lizards very cool lizards,i haven't seen these in a long time. nice find!


----------



## web eviction (May 17, 2013)

Yup alligator lizard lol best name I got for them and there everywhere here


----------



## shebeen (May 17, 2013)

Alligator lizards are very colorful and you found a beautiful specimen with its original tail.  Many loose their tail to predators and regenerate a new one.  I use to catch these every summer when I was a kid.  I couldn't pass up a woodpile with out poking through it for alligator lizards or fence swifts (blue bellies).


----------



## SandDeku (May 18, 2013)

web eviction said:


> That sucks


It does. :c Turns out there are species of lizards/skinks but I've never seen one and you have no idea where I go into or crawl into. =___=;; let's just say when I want to see something I will see it one way or another. rofl. I crawl through mud, muck, quicksand even just to see some rare herps. but I never see anything asides some salamanders, common insects, frogs, toads, and some turtles, that's about it. Well and snakes too.


----------



## web eviction (May 18, 2013)

@ shebeen, ya it's tough to find one with its original tail and there my favorite for sure we also have the small skinks with bright blue tails! As well as blue bellies lol

@ sandDeku, lol ya I get pretty dirty hunting critters too lol I just spent 3 hours in a swamp lol collecting frogs...


----------



## SandDeku (May 19, 2013)

web eviction said:


> @ shebeen, ya it's tough to find one with its original tail and there my favorite for sure we also have the small skinks with bright blue tails! As well as blue bellies lol
> 
> @ sandDeku, lol ya I get pretty dirty hunting critters too lol I just spent 3 hours in a swamp lol collecting frogs...


I tend to leave anything that isn't classed on the "overly abundant" status. I.e. you can find bullfrogs, greenfrogs, and leopard frogs by the dozen per square foot of a pond(over here atleast) I don't collect them but I used to as a pre-adolecent


----------



## web eviction (May 19, 2013)

Ya I ment bullfrogs which are way over populated everywhere here... But they taste good sooooo ya lol I usually collect alot...


----------



## web eviction (May 29, 2013)

Seen 47 of these today lol!










Bristle tails?





Ughhh... Have more pics but photobucket hates me tonight!


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 29, 2013)

Do I my eyes deceive or are a couple of those Harpaphe millipedes orange where they are normally yellow?  I know they exist but I'm wondering roughly what percentage of those you found have that coloration?


----------



## web eviction (May 29, 2013)

About 90% are orange  yellow is rare as is red and white....

---------- Post added 05-29-2013 at 07:11 PM ----------


----------



## ferrester (May 31, 2013)

that might be endangered salamander...   i usually put salamanders back because some are rare     check out this page to identify the salamander 

http://www.burkemuseum.org/herpetology/checklist


----------



## beetleman (May 31, 2013)

wow,very nice! sallys rule that looks like ensatina sp. awesome salamander,and quite longlived. nice find.


----------



## jthorntonwillis (May 31, 2013)

Carry a butterfly net. works 90% of the time....





web eviction said:


> Same as you man just keep flipping eventually u will spot one  lol most of the time they are running threw the grass before I can finish turning the rock/log/old tv over lol usually just catch a glimps of black streaking away...
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-12-2013 at 01:44 PM ----------
> 
> You could probably set up some pitfalls with 32oz deli cups and catch some


----------



## web eviction (May 31, 2013)

Haha I see a lot of these salamanders actually most are usually black or kinda red colored they are very neat!


----------



## web eviction (Jun 1, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Jun 7, 2013)

Millipedes! Makin more millipedes lol


----------



## web eviction (Jun 7, 2013)

Found a few U. mordax tonight 





Easy to spot with the new uv light


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jun 7, 2013)

I am sooooo jealous that you can just go out and find ten scorpions just waiting for you to pick them up.


----------



## web eviction (Jun 7, 2013)

ShredderEmp said:


> I am sooooo jealous that you can just go out and find ten scorpions just waiting for you to pick them up.


Lol I actually picked up 19 but seen around 70 of them


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jun 7, 2013)

web eviction said:


> Lol I actually picked up 19 but seen around 70 of them


Man thats garbage. WHere I live all I fing is ants, isopods, flies, gnats, and other uninteresting flying insects.


----------



## web eviction (Jun 7, 2013)

Took me a bit to locate good groups lol but I ordered a uv flashlight and it makes a world of difference! Went from find 4 or 5 at a time to ten times more then I'd collect lol!


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jun 7, 2013)

web eviction said:


> Took me a bit to locate good groups lol but I ordered a uv flashlight and it makes a world of difference! Went from find 4 or 5 at a time to ten times more then I'd collect lol!


Sounds fun. Too bad it wouldn't work for me haha.


----------



## web eviction (Jun 7, 2013)

"Sup wit all my crickets? Who wants to come see my burrow?" Shhh there getting smart... Cricket camo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 11, 2013)

It looks like that scorp is molting a cricket skin lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## web eviction (Jun 13, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Jun 17, 2013)

Just a few things from the weekend...
Never seen this centipede in oregon before its almost 3 inches exactly!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice stuff bro! I think that pede is a S. polymorpha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks man! Ya I've been trying to figure the pede out as I've never seen one here before! It's awesome very blue in person!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 17, 2013)

Not a problem man! I have kept a few of them. Had one that was more cream colored with less other colors. But it got loose and i never seen it again. I have a normal color one now. They get around 6" or so. Is that a Galapagos iguana?


----------



## beetleman (Jun 17, 2013)

whahoo!! great pics! man i look foward when you post pics of the native stuff ya got over there.....mmmmm,keep em coming. that lizard looks like a fence lizard of some sort.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Jun 17, 2013)

Ya the lizard is a western fence lizard I think? we always call them blue bellies... Oh and John my ornata finally dropped a sac lol took long enough!

Thanks beetle man! I try to snap pics of everything I see my phone died this morning  seen some awesome critters lol go figure...


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 18, 2013)

Haha the way the pic is, it makes it look bigger than it is. Ive caught eastern fence lizards in NC. Awesome on the ornata sac bro! Ill be looking towards getting a few off you .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## raggae40 (Jul 1, 2013)

I wish we have a backyard as well!  But I wouldn't normally touch stuffs that I don't have idea off!
If I try doing what you're doing now, the pages of the thread will all be nothing but cockroaches! 

Thanks for posting these great images!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Jul 2, 2013)

Raggae40 no problem  glad you enjoy them!

At the rivers edge...


----------



## web eviction (Jul 2, 2013)

Angry phidippus momma 










Her and her clutch





The brave one lol





And a couple things from the creek...










Lol determined to find something good in my bright shoes!


----------



## beetleman (Jul 2, 2013)

ahhh, veddy nice as always,that larva is kinda cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## buddah4207 (Jul 3, 2013)

I have been following the thread for a while and it has become a reminder of all the great creatures we have here. Thanks for the great pics keep it up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Jul 12, 2013)

Couple things from reedsport oregon...





Found this guy swimming in the bay at 2am feeding on the millions of crab spawn..


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jul 12, 2013)

Poor crab babies.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 12, 2013)

I found one of those soul centipedes in my yard. See em all the time :3


----------



## web eviction (Jul 12, 2013)

Lucky! First I have ever seen in oregon...


Vinegaroonie said:


> I found one of those soul centipedes in my yard. See em all the time :3


----------



## beetleman (Jul 12, 2013)

nice,nice nice!! that scorpion or maybe sculpin is freakin awesome,and that little octo.....it's got the cutest little bald head like my chiuauha(spelling)  great stuff as always.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Sep 14, 2013)

*Mystery Moth*

This guy is hangin' out by the front door as we speak.  Can anyone identify him?


----------



## Smokehound714 (Sep 15, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> This guy is hangin' out by the front door as we speak.  Can anyone identify him?


White-lined sphinx

  The striking pattern is actually supposed to help them blend in with dry grass, believe it, or not.  Im really good at finding adults hiding in grass, you can find them during the mid-day, when they rest.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Sep 15, 2013)

Smokehound714 said:


> White-lined sphinx
> 
> The striking pattern is actually supposed to help them blend in with dry grass, believe it, or not.  Im really good at finding adults hiding in grass, you can find them during the mid-day, when they rest.


Thanks.  I just Googled white-lined sphinx, and they're even prettier with the lower set of wings visible.  24 hours later, and he's still in the same place.  The sudden cold snap must have rendered him catatonic.  The first picture didn't provide a size reference, so here's another.  That's about as big as moths get in my neck of the woods.


----------

